# 2004 2.5S, Complete Newbie, What to do?



## mlepage (Nov 13, 2006)

Last summer I got a 2004 Altima 2.5S off rental, great body condition, about 45K km. This weekend, it's at 55K km, and I just installed a K&N air filter as the first mod.

It's basically used as a family sedan. I travel about 10-15mins to work and back, and every month or three we travel on the highway to visit relatives about 100km from here. We're in Canada, so the snow will start soon for winter season.

I know next to nothing about modding cars, though with good instructions I can do simple things. I don't want to mod this up for street racing or track racing or anything like that. I'm not interested in looks, just function.

I'm interested in simple, relatively inexpensive things I can do to basically get more out of what is already a good car. It's great when it's just me driving, but when loaded up with family and luggage/groceries/etc. it makes me wish I had a 3.5.

For example, I just installed a K&N air filter. Even if I don't get much more power, it should be better on maintenance, price, and maybe mileage, right?

But I have no idea what I should do next. Like, if I was only going to do a handful of things, what should I be doing? Are there any links or tutorials that will take me through the first few "must-have" mods?

Thanks!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Well, inexpensive is a relative term. Is a $300 custom exhaust inexpensive? Is a $300 cold-air intake inexpensive? I tried the K&N, but once I got the Nismo CAI, I regret having wasted my money on just a drop-in filter. Modding a car is like a cocaine addiction. Once you've tried a little, its hard to stop.

The four most recommended mods that I've seen for the QR25: exhaust, cold-air intake, header (might not be legal in your area), crank pulley. After that, it starts getting a little on the expensive side, like cams, fuel management, and even turbo.

Check out NissanPerformanceMag.com. Their project cars will give you good ideas on where to go. Also check out the sticky at the top of this forum: http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-altima/8361-aftermarket-custom-parts-list.html


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

^ he's right it depends what you want... 
when i really got into modding out the altima my biggest thing were breaks and suspension. i wanted the car lowered for better handling and i also added sway bars, and a strut bar, all together about 1,200.00 .... after that came intake 250.00 headers and downpipe 400.00 cams were about 450.00 ... anyway.. it all depends on what you really want.. any car with weight added will not perform as well but that's something obvious... engine management might somehow be able to help out with that.. stillen has the QR pro in my opinion i think it's overpriced at 450.00 but i was able to get mine for 150.00 so ... i love it... 
there alot out there.. you just have to know what you're going for.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

In my opinion...Don't waste money on the performance of the 2.5. (Yes, I have one) You won't get nearly what you pay for, aka your cost/hp ratio is very high. If you want, go intake because it will actually pay for itself since it is known to bring up the gas mileage, if you can maintain the same driving style. Exhaust will get you a different sound, but it still won't go anywhere. Even some of the most highly modded N/A QR's (cams, exhaust, header, intake, pulley, ecu, etc.) haven't pulled 200whp. Just save that money, which is well over $2000.

The altima can definitely be improved in the looks. Simple things like wheels, drop, lip, etc. Tint the windows, change the grille, fog lights, maybe black out the headlights.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

CAMS, INTAKE, PULLEY, HEADERS, QR HASN'T SEEN 200WHP ?

LOL. I'LL GET A DYNO SHEET UP HERE ASAP.

IT'S AMAZING WHAT A GUY WITH A LAPTOP CAN DO.


----------

